# Automounting FAT-formated usb sticks with correct locale



## akripo (Apr 23, 2018)

Hi all
I am running latest freebsd 12 with xfce desktop environment from packages.
I have connected a usb stick formated from a windows OS, containing utf-8 directory names. Thunar do mounts it, but with wrong mount options, not handling the locale properly:

```
➜  ~ cd /media/KINGSTON
➜  KINGSTON ls
ls: ?????? ??????? 27-11-2017: Invalid argument
```
If I mount it manually using the following command

```
sudo mount_msdosfs -L en_US.UTF-8 /dev/da0s1 /mnt
```
then, every directory name shown without problem and handled without problem (copying,archiving etc..)
I am trying to find where should I put the mount option "-L en_US.UTF-8" so as the automount functionality to work on the FAT filesystem-based usb sticks?
It looks that Thunar may be using gvfs for handling auto mounts, but I am not sure, I also run hald.

```
➜  etc gvfs-mount -l
Drive(0): SCSI Drive
  Type: GProxyDrive (GProxyVolumeMonitorHal)
Drive(1): SCSI Drive
  Type: GProxyDrive (GProxyVolumeMonitorHal)
Drive(2): USB Drive
  Type: GProxyDrive (GProxyVolumeMonitorHal)
  Volume(0): KINGSTON
    Type: GProxyVolume (GProxyVolumeMonitorHal)
```
I have searched the filesystem for the "msdosfs" text in configuration files on the entire filesystem but cannot find something related with HAL / gvfs

Any ideas where to look ?

Thanks


----------



## ShelLuser (Apr 23, 2018)

First of all a fair warning: FreeBSD 12-CURRENT is not supported on this forum, see also this link:

https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/topics-about-unsupported-freebsd-versions.40469/

The problem is that CURRENT is a developer snapshot and pretty much unstable. There's not even any guarantee that it will actually run. Which leads up to the main issue: any problems happening on CURRENT could be caused by just about anything. For all I know your locale issue could be the result of a bug somewhere, or debug routines, or something entirely different.

Anyway, I'd try setting up /etc/fstab first, especially if the locale never changes. So something as...


```
/dev/da0s1    /media/KINGSTONE    msdosfs    rw,-L=en_US.UTF-8    0 0
```
Small disclaimer: typed the line above up from mind, I could have made an oversight. fstab(5) should help.


----------

